# Yet another question about implantation and pregnancy symptoms...sorry!



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello all,

I am on day 12 of my 2ww and until now have been pretty calm about the whole affair. I am extremely lucky to have a little boy from our 3rd IVF attempt so am sure this has helped me through this cycle.

Anyway, I think the anxiety is setting in and I just wanted to know what symptoms people experience with the cyclogest pessaries. The guide in the packet does not list many side effects. I have been experiencing the following.....is it the pessaries or pregnancy??!!!!!

Lots of creamy cm (sorry tmi!) throughout 2ww
Slightly loose motions
Nausea
Headaches
Hot flushes
Shooting pains very down below (but not really that uncomfortable) and aching in ovaries
A tiny streak of pink cm on day 10
A tiny bit of clear jelly like cm today (day 12) with a very thin red streak. 


As you can guess, now the neurosis is setting in! I am so tempted to test early but know this would be daft....so just have to hold out for 2 more days!!!!


Any feedback gratefully appreciated. Good luck to everyone for a POSITIVE outcome.

Love Charlie1 xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone support (which is what cyclogest is) can cause pregnancy like symptoms...this is because it's progesterone that supports early pregnancy before placenta takes over. Also, the HCG trigger injection before EC can also cause pg like symptoms because it's similar to the HCG hormone that is released from the implanted embryo (although the HCG injection should be out of your body by about 14 days)

All the symptoms you mention can be side effects of the cyclogest...but also they may be pg symptoms...there is just no way of knowing. I've experienced pretty much all those symptoms so I know how frustrating it can be.

The pinky colour cm _could_ be implantation but again, difficult to really say as we have so many drugs/hormones throughout treatment, then the EC/ET procedures.

It all sounds promising but I would try not to over analyse everything because just can't tell what's causing it.

You've only got a couple of days to go so hang in there 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Minky,

I suspected all this to be the case and I know there is just no way of telling until the dreaded hpt is done. As you say, obsession and over-analysis is setting in! I will get out for a nice walk and avoid the internet for a few days as sometimes it just feeds the panic!

Thanks everso much.



Love Charlie 1 xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fingers & toes crossed for you   

The 2ww drives you stir crazy doesn't it !! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi charlie 1 im on day 12 today as well and apart from the pinky cm and the jelly stuff im exactly the same as you hun. When do you test? I still have 4 days left   lol


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dear Natasha,

I so hope your September cycle is a positive one for you and that you are blessed with the baby you are longing for. God, it sounds like you've really been through it. And yet you have the courage to support everyone on here.....Thankyou and pray you get the result you desire and all desire for one another.


And to Sally Ann, it is agonisng isnt it!? I have really been fine up until today when Ive been having a bit of discharge 'downstairs and front door'. I test on friday. God, was so tempted to test today and no doubt will be pulling my hair out tomorrow, but hey, have gotten this far, so may aswell hold out. Atleast then there will be no doubt on friday. Either way.

I so hope our symptoms are pregnancy ones! Its like chinese torture! And I told myself this time around I wouldnt obsessively knicker check and analyse on this site, but I cannot keep away! When do you test? I so hope you get a positive result. 
I am feeling a bit 'periody' today......oh heck, who knows. Ive decided to have a massive glass of red vino on friday if its a -ve.... 
I think I'll need it!!!

Keep me posted and vice versa.....heres to countdown!

LOL Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## indiajo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi  there

im on my 2ww too with 10 days to go OMG but I'm determined to not poas before 1st Sept!

I have had niggly crampy feelings since ET day but other than slightly tender boobs I am symptom free!  I'm knicker checking already though so dread to think what it'll be like nearer the time!

Good luck with testing this week girls xx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Started bleeding today so did a hpt and it was negative. Ah well, just not meant to be this time around. Upset but ok. I so pray and hope it turns out better for you other girls.

Love and lots of luck,

Charlie1 xxxx


----------

